

Breakthrough Initiative: aimed at finding evidence of civilizations beyond Earth - torrance
http://www.breakthroughinitiatives.org/Initiative/1

======
torrance
There's also a video introduction by Seth MacFarlane:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrXeRK2B6z8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrXeRK2B6z8)

